# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  Νέα κατηγορία "Συλλεκτικά και Ρετρό"

## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Πολλά μέλη (και εμού συμπεριλαμβανομένου) ασχολούνται με συντήρηση παλιών συσκευών (ραδιόφωνα, τηλεοράσεις κλπ) ή είναι συλλέκτες με πολύ ενδιαφέροντα ρετρό κομμάτια. Προτείνω στους διαχειριστές την προσθήκη μιας τέτοιας κατηγορίας και τη μεταφορά των αντίστοιχων άρθρων εκεί. 

Ποιά είναι η γνώμη σας;

----------


## Phatt

Να θεωρηθει δεδομενο οτι ειμαι μεσα...

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Συμφωνώ, νομίζω ότι θα έχει ενδιαφέρον. Και όχι μόνο για τους συλλέκτες και συντηρητές. 
Μάλιστα θα μπορούσαν να μπαίνουν εκεί και ερασιτεχνικές ιδιοκατασκευές "ρετρό".

----------


## kx5

Μέσα! Έχω ορισμένα πραγματάκια για παρουσίαση  :Smile:

----------


## Πέτροs

Συμφωνώ, θά έχει ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Μέσα με 1000  :Smile:

----------


## Antonis12

Συμφωνω καί εγώ.

----------


## drPanos

Συμφωνώ ( Εχω να βαλω μερικα )  :Lol:

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Οι διαχειριστές τι λένε; Γνωρίζω ότι έχει κάποιο κόπο, δεν είναι ανάγκη να το κάνετε αμέσως. Καλό είναι να γράψετε τη γνώμη σας.

----------


## haris_216

νομίζω ότι θα είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον. ήδη τα "διαμαντάκια" που παρουσίασαν κάποια μέλη έχουν τραβήξει την προσοχή. και σίγουρα όλοι θα βοηθήσουμε/βοηθηθούμε στο ξαναζωντάνεμα ιστορικών συσκευών με ασφάλεια (αφού πολλές από αυτές "παιζουν" με ενδιαφέρουσες αλλά και επικίνδυνες) τροφοδοσίες

----------


## KOKAR

+1000 !!!  :Thumbup1:

----------


## hukgys

ξανά φρεσκάρω το θέμα για να το θυμηθούμε γιατί με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα μία τέτοια παρουσίαση

----------


## perithess

Γεια σε όλους, και μένα με ενδιαφέρει το θέμα γιατί είμαι κλασσικολάτρης. Θα μ' άρεσε να δω και αλλά συλλεκτικά μηχανήματα αλλά και να δείξω τα λίγα δικά μου.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Να επαναλάβω την αρχική μου τοποθέτηση: Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να δημιουργηθεί μια τέτοια κατηγορία για τους λάτρεις των λυχνιών, των παλιών συσκευών και της "βιομηχανικής αρχαιολογίας". Περιμένω τη γνώμη των διαχειριστών.

----------


## papkir

γεια σε ολους , κι εγω θα ηθελα κατι τετοιο , αν γινεται
αλλωστε "η καλλιτερη ανακυκλωση ειναι η επισκευη" , ισως μπορεσουμε να ξαναθυμηθουμε κατι απο τα "περασμενα" συναισθηματα της νιοτης

----------


## Papas00zas

Και εγώ συμφωνώ απόλυτα.Για ρίξτε μια ματιά στο πρώτο θέμα που δημιούργησα λίγο καιρό μετά την είσοδό μου ως μέλος πλέον: 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=60504

----------


## p.gabr

Πολλοι το εχουν ζητησει
Την συγκεκριμενη αιτηση του Δημητρη δεν την ειχα προσεξει

Στα επιπροσθετα θα μπορουσε να μπει.

----------

Papas00zas (14-01-12)

----------


## agis68

Τι έγινε τελικά μπηκε? γιατί εχω να παρσουσιάσω θεματα!!!

----------


## The Professor

Πραγματι θα ειναι πολυ ωραιο να υπαρξει μια τετοια κατιγορια με ρετρο κοματια , ειμαι μεσα και εγω θα ηθελα να παρουσιασω και κατι δικα μου παλαια ραδιοφωνα !! αντι να ειναι ολες συσκευες <<βετερανοι >> διασπαρτοι να μαζευτουν ολοι μαζι σε μια κατηγορια και αμα ειναι δυσκολο για τους συντονιστες - διαχειρηστες να βρουν θεματα σχετικα με αυτες τις συσκευες να συμπραξουμε και εμεις τα μελη με το να μαζεψουμε σιγα σιγα ολα τα θεματα σε ενα καινουριο θεμα ουτως ωστε να γινει ποιο ευκολα το μαζεμα τους.!

----------


## Phatt

Η κατηγορια που δεν ανοιξε ποτε...

----------


## Papas00zas

Θα το δουν οι συντονιστές και πιστέυω να πράξουν αναλόγως.

----------


## jdm

Mία πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα πρόταση, που θα ήταν και αφορμή για πολλές καινούργιες παρουσιάσεις, αλλά δεν απαντήθηκε καν..

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Mία πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα πρόταση, που θα ήταν και αφορμή για πολλές καινούργιες παρουσιάσεις, αλλά δεν απαντήθηκε καν..



  -'Iσως  να  βοηθούσε  και  στην  ανταλλαγή  ή  επισκευή  αξιοποίηση  συσκευών  (ρετρό  συλλεκτικών)  μεταξύ  των  μελών.

----------

